# Dove Opener



## fishane (Sep 11, 2007)

Where is everyone heading for the opener? Hows Utah County looking?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Proubly just go out and drive around. or if im in the mountions I will hunt them there.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

packed in... shoulder to shoulder as always ! :roll:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm hunting in Utah County. Stay out till dark if you hunt here and you should be fine. Lots of birds fly at dusk. Where you planning on hunting?


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

Never been on a dove hunt.. so no where. good luck everyone


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd rather be deep in the caverns of haties than be in Utah County on Sep 1st! :mrgreen: 

But thats not much different than any other day...


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> I'd rather be deep in the caverns of haties than be in Utah County on Sep 1st! :mrgreen:
> 
> But thats not much different than any other day...


So where you headed?


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Haties! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

:roll: Post a report for us I have never seen a dove from there.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I mailed my letters requesting permission yesterday. I hope to be hunting in the Delta area again this year. It made me a little excited. But I probably won't be hunting on the opening as I have to work. But it is more enjoyable to hunt durring the week after the hords of hunters have gone. OK now I AM getting excited.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

I'll be up high chasing Ptarmigan. If a dove dares to show up I will take him though.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Texscala said:


> I'll be up high chasing Ptarmigan. If a dove dares to show up I will take him though.


I saw a mourning dove at about 9000 feet last week.


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

Box Elder County! I have a plan, there's this fence line next to a spring I've been sitting on archery hunting the last couple weekends, and every evening the doves flood it. all I have to do is wait for ten to line up on that fence, then shoot the bunch from one end. :lol: All the talk about a limit under a box, how bout a shell? :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

NEBRASKA. If the cold stays away I'm looking at a pretty good hunt. Limit of 15 birds out here....had that done in 2 hours last year with poor shooting. 

There's been a lot of birds out this way. They had a good spring and nice hot summer.... What's best is my dad will be out here this year...


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

some where in northern box elder county.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Bear River On family properties box elder county


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

there are lots of dove down here in washington county i been watching a spot that has about 100 dove in it. let hope it does not rain over the weekend ?


----------

